# Please do they look sad



## Guts (Feb 4, 2020)

Please do they look sad or am I paranoid


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2020)

paranoid


----------



## Guts (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok thanks I was afraid  they were droopong


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 5, 2020)

Those are the most paranoid looking sprouties evah! ; )
Keep doing what you're doing! You even have them in appropriately sized containers! It's a good starr.


----------



## Guts (Feb 5, 2020)

And what would you say that means?


----------



## Guts (Feb 5, 2020)

Updated pics


----------



## Chris628 (Feb 5, 2020)

They do look a little droopy. Did u just water or are they needing water. Overwatering can cause that too...

I'd ditch them cardboard pots and start seedlings in a simple solo cup. For a few weeks before u transplant to Slightly bigger square pots.


----------



## Guts (Feb 5, 2020)

I did just water those after a day and a half no water


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 6, 2020)

Guts do you use some LED lights for them?


----------



## Guts (Feb 6, 2020)

I use a spider farmer  2000 and 2 red led at morning and sunset


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

you're fine. Just stop worrying and let the plants be plants.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 6, 2020)

I wish my seedlings looked as good right now...your doing good!


----------

